# No more info here



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Too many people crapping thier pants about me giving out info, so sorry no more PMs. I can olny take so much hate mail (PMs)


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Anybody need Sage Grouse help?*

Very cool Matt!!! Wish we had more guys on here like you. It's not like every hunter in Utah checks this website.


----------



## allremington (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Anybody need Sage Grouse help?*

PM sent. Thanks in advance. It's nice to have a place to look for a little help, once in a while!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Anybody need Sage Grouse help?*


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Anybody need Sage Grouse help?*

Thanks alot for telling everyone where to to put in next year.
I guess it will be alot tuffer drawing a tag next year for that unit.
Thanks Again.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Anybody need Sage Grouse help?*

Deleted


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Anybody need Sage Grouse help?*

Deleted


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Anybody need Sage Grouse help?*

I dont think they are turning it into a crap post. Im sure you are not the only guy that knows about those spots where the birds are holding. Im sure it might piss off the people that have spent the time & money actually scouting these area's, seeing good numbers of birds, then somebody gets on a internet site & offers to tell people about these area's?? Thats like me saying I saw this HUGE deer or elk down on ******** mountain, Right here & this is where he will be. Since I dont have a tag, I will take/tell anyone to this deer/elk. Might kind of piss off the people that have worked their butts off actually doing the legwork for those animals/birds.

There is a HUGE difference between helping out somebody and DOING it for them!!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Anybody need Sage Grouse help?*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Anybody need Sage Grouse help?*



BPturkeys said:


> Well, I thought I was being pretty nice giving my opinion...BUT NO..you went straight to calling me a "Son of a bitch"
> I can only assume you are a very childish, over reacting little boy! In some circles calling someone a "Son of a Bitch" has consequences. Who do you think you are calling a "Son of a Bitch", one of your third grade buddies? This is a grown man you are talking to.
> 
> Do you really think that I am a "Son of a Bitch!!" You don't even know me. Is that what you call your mother or wife every time they disagree with you.
> ...


Can't argue with reason.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Anybody need Sage Grouse help?*

Deleted


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Anybody need Sage Grouse help?*

Deleted


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Anybody need Sage Grouse help?*

My Mom can beatup your mom.


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Anybody need Sage Grouse help?*

o-||


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow...

Who cares if he wants to give out some areas to check for birds. wah wah wah... "my spot!!!" wah wah wah... "now everyone will put in for Rich instead of Box Elder..." wah wah wah, "he called me a SOB and there will be consquences..." wah wah wah

What a bunch of effin babies. :roll:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Anybody need Sage Grouse help?*



broncbuster said:


> Thanks alot for telling everyone where to to put in next year.
> I guess it will be alot tuffer drawing a tag next year for that unit.
> Thanks Again.


I am sure that that all of the fences will just be lined from end to end next year and the birds will be extinct from the 8 guys that read his helpful post :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man i wish I could have read this before all of the edited posts. :?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Man i wish I could have read this before all of the edited posts. :?


Deleted..... :wink:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Did something get into the water supply recently? Seems that some guys on the forum have really stepped into some territory that we agreed we wouldnt step into.
I thought this whole forum was about exchange of ideas, and helping sportsmen become better sportsman. And not by learning to throw a jab at another member.
If you get torqued at someone on the forum, take it up with them by PM. Dont throw it out for everyone to see.
Love the sport, share the sport.

Thanks .45 for staying on top of it!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Wheres the luv bruthaz?


----------

